# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Default ESSIDs, User IDs και Passwords...

## Mick Flemm

Επιδεί κατά καιρούς καλούμαστε να ψάχνουμε με τις ώρες το ριμάδι το user/pass για να "μπούμε" στο καινούριο μας AP ακολουθεί μια λίστα που δανείστικα από το 2600 (τελευταία ασχολούνται πολύ με wi-fi και είναι ενδιαφέροντα γενικώς τα θέματα που πιάνουν)...

So έχουμε και λέμε...



```
Manuf.      model              IP Addr.           ESSID    User     Pass
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Netgear    MR814 (v2)        192.168.0.1           NULL    <κενό>   password
Netgear    WGR614            192.168.0.1           NULL    <κενό>   password
Netgear    WGT624            192.168.0.1           NULL    <κενό>   password
Netgear    WG602 (v2)        192.168.0.227         NULL    <κενό>   password
Netgear    ME103             192.168.0.224         NULL    <κενό>   password
D-Link     DI-624 (a,b&c)    192.168.0.1           NULL    <κενό>   admin
D-Link     DWL-2000AP        192.168.0.50          NULL    <κενό>   admin
D-Link     DWL-2000AP+       192.168.0.50          NULL    <κενό>   admin
D-Link     DWL-900AP+        192.168.0.50          NULL    <κενό>   admin
D-Link     DWL1700AP         192.168.0.50:2000     NULL    admin   root
D-Link     DWL1000AP+        192.168.0.50          NULL    NULL    NULL
D-Link     DWL-700AP         192.168.0.50          NULL    admin   <κενό>    
D-Link     DWL-6000AP        192.168.0.50          NULL    Admin   <κενό>
D-Link     DWL-5000AP        192.168.0.50          NULL    Admin   <κενό>
D-Link     DI-754            192.168.0.1           NULL    Admin   <κενό>
D-Link     DI-764            192.168.0.1           NULL    Admin   <κενό>
D-Link     DI-774            192.168.0.1           NULL    <κενό>  admin
Actiontec  R3010UM           192.168.0.1           NULL    admin   <κενό>
Actiontec  AU802C            192.168.1.240         NULL    Admin   Admin
Linksys    WAP54G            192.168.1.245       Linksys   <κενό>  admin
Linksys    WAP55AG           192.168.1.246       Linksys-a <κενό>  admin
Linksys    WRT54G            192.168.1.1         Linksys   <κενό>  admin
Linksys    WRT55AG           192.168.1.1         Linksys-g <κενό>  admin
Linksys    WRV546            192.168.1.1         Linksys   admin  admin
Linksys    BEFW11S4          192.168.1.1         Linksys   <κενό>  admin
Linksys    WAP11             192.168.1.251       Linksys   <κενό>  admin
Linksys    WAP51AB           192.168.1.250       Linksys   <κενό>  admin
Linksys    WAP54A            192.168.1.252       Linksys   <κενό>  admin
Linksys    WRT51AB           192.168.1.1         Linksys   <κενό>  admin
```

Όσοι από εσάς έχουν κατά καιρούς δοκιμάσει διάφορα μηχανάκια (Cisco κλπ) ας συμπληρώσουν την λίστα...

----------


## wiresounds

DLink 900+ 192.168.0.1 admin <κενό>
DLink 614+ 192.168.0.1 admin <κενό>

----------


## gadgetakias

> DLink 900+ 192.168.0.1 admin <κενό>


Για το παραπάνω το admin <κενό> είναι σωστό, αλλά η IP είναι η 192.168.0.50.
Τα ίδια ισχύουν και για τα DWL-810+ & DWL-2000AP+.

Την IP 192.168.0.1 την χρησιμοποιούν συνήθως τα D-Link που είναι και routers πχ. τα μοντέλα DSL-504, DSL-506i, 614+ κτλ.

Περιφερειακές δικτυακές συσκευές της D-Link όπως Printer Servers, IP Cameras κτλ χρησιμοποιούν την 192.168.0.20

Το admin <κενό> ισχύει σχεδόν πάντα (εξαιρούνται κάποια firewalls και συναφή).

----------

